# Signed on a new bay boat - accessories?



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I signed on a new 2012 Sea Fox 220XT with an F150 on it. Nothing special, pretty bare bones, but great layout, storage, extended warranty, but that's about it. I'm excited. I know, Sea Fox has a bad rap, but I read everything I could find and made an informed decision so let's not debate Sea Fox.

My question to you is, what would you put on it? Clearly a Minn Kota with 101lbs of thrust and i-Pilot, then a power pole or Minn Kota Talon? I like the idea of a Talon, no hydraulics, easy for me to install but I've read mixed reviews.... Most importantly, what chartplotter/fishfinder would you put on (<$1,000) and why? Also, any stereo recommendations and mounting suggestions for the speakers? Is a VHF radio really necessary? If so, how would you mount the antenna without a t-top?

I'm looking forward to getting the boat bloody. Hit me up if you're interested in going out sometime and are willing to teach me a few tricks or share a spot. I'm still relatively inexperienced when it comes to fishing, although PFF has been a huge help! Thanks, all!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I wouldn't over look the power pole. I installed mine myself and it wasn't hard at all. VHF is necessary if you plan on going out of the pass.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a Humminbird fan because they are made in Alabama. And most are under 1,000 plus they have a sideview that rocks. 

I have a small bay boat and wish I had a Powerpole or Talon. Makes a big difference fishing docks. I also with I had two livewells. 1 for shrimp and 1 for minnows. Or a live well for fish to cull if needed.

Not sure why a VHF is needed inshore. I've never needed one. 

I do wish I had a better stereo because we spend lots of family time on the bay boat.

Enjoy!


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the newer Sea Fox boats. They have come a long way and i really like their layout/designs. Enjoy her and please post up some pics when you take delivery.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats on your new boat.

I've owned a power pole and a talon. In my opinion the Talon is a much better value. You can find the 8 ft model with 2 remotes on ebay for about $1200 and the install is fairly easy. A word of warning on the Talon, do not use the rough water mode in any of the areas around here. It is only designed for a hard bottom. The rough water mode on the Talon will drive the spike 5-6 feet deep into the soft bottom of our bays. The only problem I had with the Talon is when I used the rough water mode on a soft bottom.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

VHF Radio to me is extremely important, just because if you do have an emergency, you can put out an emergency broadcast, especially since most of them are waterproof, where your cellphone won't be. oh, and get yourself sea tow


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> Congrats on your new boat.
> 
> I've owned a power pole and a talon. In my opinion the Talon is a much better value. You can find the 8 ft model with 2 remotes on ebay for about $1200 and the install is fairly easy. A word of warning on the Talon, do not use the rough water mode in any of the areas around here. It is only designed for a hard bottom. The rough water mode on the Talon will drive the spike 5-6 feet deep into the soft bottom of our bays. The only problem I had with the Talon is when I used the rough water mode on a soft bottom.


+1 that's the only problem I've had with mine.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! Is there any need to purchase charts separately for a GPS/fishfinder or do the big brands come with everything you need?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I would suggest the Humminbird 798ci HD SI combo. They have really come a long way with their electronics. The side imaging can be really useful inshore fishing. They are around $1000.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

tkh329 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! Is there any need to purchase charts separately for a GPS/fishfinder or do the big brands come with everything you need?


They should come with everthing you need. There might be upgradable chips with more detail but the standard one should work just fine.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

One thing that you did not mention was batteries or bilge pumps. Does it have one battery or two? Is there a switch to rotate them? Is there a back up bilge pump? Just a couple things to think about also. As for the vhf I say it is a must, in a serious circumstance is it not worth spending an extra $150 to know you and your family could recieve help if needed.


----------



## Yooper55 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a 2012 200XT with a F115. I got the 80 lb thrust Minn Kota riptide without the ipilot. Think it cost around $800. If the battery setup is similar you will need to add a third battery so that you have a seperate 24v circuit to run the motor with. I've never had the ipilot so I can't comment, but usually I'm up front usually anyways so I don't mind using the handle to steer and it saved me ~$700 if I remember correctly lol. I think my next investment is going to be a jack plate and trim tabs. (doing a lot of googling this week researching jack plates and recommended props lol) It's a pain not being able to get up on plane when deeper water is half a mile away from the shoreline. depends on what type/where you plan on fishing I guess. A power pole would definitely be useful, but I don't fish the docks from a stationary position that often to justify the money. I just bought a cheap mushroom anchor to throw off the stern instead of lugging the big anchor out when the current/wind isn't too bad. This is just from my own short experience (about 4 months) owning a bay boat so you can take these opinions with a grain of salt.
Also recommend you wash your non-slip surfaces down ASAP with your raw water pump after getting them bloody/dirty. took me hours to get all the stuff off after letting the blood dry for an entire afternoon haha.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Two other things mentioned that I wish I had: Raw water washdown and the battery switch. Also the VHF is a good idea and I think Santa will bring me a handheld GPS/VHF for the bay boat and as a back for offshore. 

I also have an onboard 3 bank battery charger that was worth every penny.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Good point about the batteries. Been giving that a ton of thought but not too worried since the girl I'm dating does electrical engineering and shes really excited to lay it all out and do it together... Will need a three battery bank for the MK, then the question becomes do I, and how, connect that to the engine battery(ies)...

Any thoughts on a handheld vhf vs having to mount a fixed antenna somewhere?

Glad to hear that most chartplotters will have everything already installed.


----------



## Yooper55 (Aug 31, 2012)

I think you can run all 4 batteries parallel so its a 12 v system so the alternator will charge them all with one connection. then you use a dc/dc converter to run a 36 v line to your MK. but dont quote me on that. my EE knowledge is 10 years old and rusty lol. if I get a chance Ill send you a pic of my battery setup.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Tyler Massey said:


> I would suggest the Humminbird 798ci HD SI combo. They have really come a long way with their electronics. The side imaging can be really useful inshore fishing. They are around $1000.


I have this exact combo! Works great but the charts are an additional 200.00 (navionics chip)


----------



## Topgun1776 (Feb 18, 2011)

On a stereo/speakers, I would suggest speakers that are directed towards where you spend the most time - which will probably be behind the console (let's face it, you won't be listening to music much if you're really fishing). Trust me, my speakers are on the l/r on the console face out and I can't really hear them that well. Secondly, the stereo. I would suggest you get something that has USB input (download your itunes/etc on to a flash drive) and an aux input as well. You might consider Sirius/XM capable as well...it's great to have that option if you want. The more variety the better on your new boat! 

Where will you fish out of?

Have FUN!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Plenty of drink holders!


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Do not have a copy at house, how ever visit USCG aux or Power Squadron to obtain an USCG vessel inspection check off sheet (Items required) Hint, New life jackets still in plastic DO NOT Count, also some thing about kids (Age) and auto PFD , First aid kit handy to have , not required .Dont scrimp on safety items Enjoy your boat


----------



## smann316 (Aug 2, 2010)

If they did not come on your boat a set of Linco trim tabs would be great! I just put some on my Pathfinder and it makes an unbelieveable difference. They are easy to install as well. Humminbird is the only GPS depth finder for me. I also replaced my am/fm radio and I bought a Boss and it sounds really good and is waterproof.


----------



## spanningtree (Mar 7, 2012)

Tincan from BigBendFishing.net?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You can NEVER have enough rod holders.

Save for a T-top, they are expensive, but they are GOLD! And you can put MORE rod holders all the way around.

Jim


----------

